# GeForce 8600 GT Driver Update Gone Wrong



## cs006b (Dec 28, 2005)

Help!

After completing a recent video card driver update that was pushd out to my PC I noticed that when I ran Warcraft III the screen was compressed vertically and I cannot figure out how to correct the problem. Thanks in advance for your help!!

Inspiron 530 w/ Vista Home Premium
Dell Ultrasharp 2007 WFP
NVDIA GeForce 8600 GT


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Have you tried changeing the resolution in the game to the aspect ratio of your monitor? Or tried just rolling back the drivers?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Change your resolution, if your monitor (most likely a CRT) cannot handle a specified resolution, it will flip. Thus never buy a cheap and low resolution CRT.../LCD...


----------

